# HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIXIELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey woman, I hope you have a rockin day!!! Party, tell ya hubby to make ya some dinner 

Much love girl, fromt he boys & I!!!!!!



:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lisa ..... hope you have an awesome day !!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you have an *AWSOME* day!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday dixieland!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy B Day, hope your wish comes true


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

WOO HOO!! Another B-Day girl!! Happy B Day Dixie!! I am jealous I want it to be my b-day too!! Oh wait I for got it is my Merry unbirthday today hehehehe  Hope you have a good one !!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

omg...my friends bday!!!! happy happy birthday...love you buddy!!! hope u have a blessed year...x100


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Once again, I'm late for the party. I hope you had an awesome birthday Lisa2! Much love from me and my 2 legged crew.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Oops, another late one. Happy Birthday for Sunday, Dixie!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!Sorry I'm just now seeing this as I haven't been on here in about a week.
It was a great birthday.I got taken out for lunch and dinner and got the house cleaned for me.May not sound like much to some.But I'm a housewife/stay at home mom,so it was nice having a day off with no cooking or cleaning.:woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo that sounds awesome Lisa, I am so glad you had such a great day


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

happy birthday lisa!


----------

